# Counterfeit Cannondales?



## timdavis130 (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with bikes such as this:

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/345090199/Cannondale_SuperSix_Hi_MOD_Ultimate_Road.html

Clearly it must be a fake, but I was curious if this is a BS ad, or if these are "unauthorized production" cannondales from their new chinese factory?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Or it's simply a scam.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

<TABLE class=dbtable><TBODY><TR><TD width=340>*Type:* Road Bike </TD><TD width=340>*Gears:* 24 Speed </TD><TD width=340>*Foldable:* Yes </TD></TR><TR><TD width=340>*Gender:* Men </TD><TD width=340>*Fork Suspension:* Yes </TD><TD width=340>*Wheel Size:* 22" </TD></TR><TR><TD width=340>*Frame Material:* Carbon Fibre </TD><TD width=340>*Fork Material:* Carbon Fibre </TD><TD width=340>*Rim Material:* Carbon Fibre </TD></TR><TR><TD width=340>*Gloss Weight:* Cannondale bike </TD><TD width=340>*Net Weight:* Cannondale bike </TD><TD width=340>*Brand Name:* Cannondale </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=dbtable><TBODY><TR><TD width=340>*Type:* Road Bike </TD><TD width=340>*Gears:* 24 Speed </TD><TD width=340>*Foldable:* Yes </TD></TR><TR><TD width=340>*Gender:* Men </TD><TD width=340>*Fork Suspension:* Yes </TD><TD width=340>*Wheel Size:* 22" </TD></TR><TR><TD width=340>*Frame Material:* Carbon Fibre </TD><TD width=340>*Fork Material:* Carbon Fibre </TD><TD width=340>*Rim Material:* Carbon Fibre </TD></TR><TR><TD width=340>*Gloss Weight:* Cannondale bike </TD><TD width=340>*Net Weight:* Cannondale bike </TD><TD width=340>*Brand Name:* Cannondale </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Ok, looking at the specifics...It is a carbon, 24-speed, 22 inch wheels, and it is foldable. None of that sounds like a high end carbon road bike. Unless someone has come out with 12 speed cassettes, you are looking at a 3x8 drivetrain. Not too many hi end Cdales come with that combo. I think this is a bad scam. Not even close on the details.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Apparently, it comes with a suspension fork. Hahahahahaha!


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

scam for sure.... on the page: place of origin = missouri!!


----------

